# Audi S3 Paintwork Correction! Car Supermarket Horrors!!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

We were recently approached by a client who purchased a S3 from a local Car Supermarket! A terrible terrible mess and a complete and utter state!!! Shocking! To be honest i dont think ive ever come across a car so uncared for and abused! :jaw-dropping

Anyway we had a discussion with our client about the job in hand and set to work giving the car some very much needed Autobrite Love! :thumbsup

So here you will see a selection of photos from different angles, before shots of the terrible buffer trails and swirls and some glossy after shots after the painstaking polishing the rock hard ceramic clear coat:eek

The products were use are

Kranzle K10 (old style)
Our new wheel cleaner (de-ironizer)
Citrus Wash
Marolex Sprayer 2000
New Detailing Brush
Jaffa Clean
PurpleSnow Foam
Twin Bucket Method
Lambswool mitt (Eurow)
Fluffy Drying towel
Berry blast detailer/clay lube
Fine & aggressive clay
Blue 3M tape
Megs 105 & 205
Green hexlogic pad
Flex Rotary
Euphoria cleanser
Black Magic Carnauba Wax
A selection of soft microfibres & applicators
Enhance
Vinyl trim
Our new gloss enhancer!!!:thumbsup
Glass Mate
Repel
To seal & protect (wheels)
Water based tyre gloss :thumbsup
interior pink sheen dressing (matt)

So have a look and enjoy our photographs!















































































































































[/url]





























































































































[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]














[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]

































































































































[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]












[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]​
A lot better when we finished! Hope you like!

Regards Mark & Gogsy:thumb:


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Great turn around and finish. I can't believe the state that some companys will sell a car in.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mgs Detail said:


> Great turn around and finish. I can't believe the state that some companys will sell a car in.


Me too mate, i could not believe it - ill never by a car from these people!!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome work. 
Big respect to people like yourselves taking the time to put up these threads. Uploading all the pics would be enough to send me mad lol


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

looks awesome. great job fellas! how long did it take?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome turnaround chaps


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work chaps :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Approx 2 and a bit days guys and im feeling it!:wall:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

small complaint here guys -

I have attempted several times now to view a few threads of cars you have detailed but have always gave up waiting for all the pics to load so clicked away.. the few pics I have seen on the threads all seems to be numerous pics of the same procedure/stage so any chance of slimming the pics done a little so there is only 1-2 pics of each wash stage?? slow broadband here!!!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

2 and a bit days well spent though!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work guys


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments so far guys! I must admit i do go a bit wild when it comes to photos - trigger happy!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Top job mate

WTF was my reaction to this :-


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Terrible mate!! This Car Supermarket should be ashamed!


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Brilliant lads looks amazing!:thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround… i cant believe how bad it was!! absolutely every panel! you can just imagine the monkey that did the damage, wool pad facedown on the ground :doublesho

Anyway top notch turnaround, and thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

super job mark, hope he was happy with it, i not seen him yet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

chippy30 said:


> super job mark, hope he was happy with it, i not seen him yet


He was mate yeah, i think he was gutted though as all the imperfections on the car such as the back quarter & bonnet (respray) :doublesho

It did look lovely though i have to admit:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

One of the best I've seen on here!

Really shows how good your products are! Need to invest I think...


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Amazing! Great turnaround


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Terrible mate!! This Car Supermarket should be ashamed!


Don't knock the supermarket hacks after all they did create some work for you to put right :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

dennis said:


> Don't knock the supermarket hacks after all they did create some work for you to put right :lol:


Now that is very true!!:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Now that is very true!!:thumb:


Indeed


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely transformation Mark. Glad to see you got there in the end also. 
They an be tough old brute sometime. But preseverance is the key.
Totally different car now.
Gordon.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

beforehand looks in a very similar state to my missus fiesta! Well overdue a day or 2 correcting. Love S3's. great turn around


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The holograms on that before were something to behold, almost a work of art :lol:

Nice work making a good improvement to the finish and lots of detailed pics in the writeup. I may have missed it in the products list, did you use anything to refine after the Megs 105 on Green Hex?


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like many of the cars for sale at Castle Donnington..The car supermarket that always has lots of vehicles 'Available'....

An hour walking round their sales area would give you nightmares for weeks..:lol:


----------



## M4RC (Mar 15, 2011)

Great turn around, looks fantastic now. Why do people accept cars in this state? And I for one would be removing the number plate surround advertising the car supermarket on grounds of false advertising given the state it was in to it's now immaculate condition after all your hard work:buffer::lol:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic job!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> The holograms on that before were something to behold, almost a work of art :lol:
> 
> Nice work making a good improvement to the finish and lots of detailed pics in the writeup. I may have missed it in the products list, did you use anything to refine after the Megs 105 on Green Hex?


Thanks Dave! Some 205 was used to refine in some areas yes, worked well.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments so far!:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic Job. Seems about right though, buy a nice expensive car, don't look after it then when they think its tatty they just buy another new car. They wouldnt recognise it if they parked next to!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW all i can say AB Team you guys do the biz


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

DJ1989 said:


> WOW all i can say AB Team you guys do the biz


Thanks mate! We certainly try our best!:thumb:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great team work by all . :argie::argie:


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

This needs no word. Just :argie:


----------

